# What's the best Jeep to plow with ?



## Snowaway

I am thinking about putting together a Jeep for next year to do my residential. I have no Jeep exp. What would be the best model to start with, what would need to be modified to do the job.

For a plow I was thinking a Sno-way 28V or Boss 7'6"V I would like to have the down pressure for back dragging. So lets hear some opinions, thanks


----------



## JeepTJ

The best model for a Sno-Way 28V would be a 3/4 ton (or larger) pickup. Without extensive (expensive) modifications on a(ny) Jeep will you be able to mount a 800 - 900 lb plow payup.

Plowmeister: thoughts???

Fran


----------



## theplowmeister

Boss makes the lightest plow at #700, the jeep will need a lot of upgrades.

Improve the front brakes
Make a custom plow mount 
Beef up the Jeep frame
air shocks or air bags in the front
#500 rear ballast
improve the rear brakes
upgrade the rear axle at least a D 44 
High output Alternator (I have 160 amp)
Realy GOOD snow tires (Blizzak)
and you will ware out F end parts faster with the extra weight.

other than that a piece of cake


----------



## Duncan90si

theplowmeister;677717 said:


> other than that a piece of cake


HAHA. Is that all?


----------



## Snowaway

Ok so maybe a Sno-way 7'6" strait blade. I think that the down pressure might save more time on a driveway than the V, just a thought since I have used neather. I guess I just wanted a big shiney new stainless V blade. But what year and model should I be on the lookout for ? I am sure that some must be better than others.


----------



## festerw

IMO, a Cherokee with the Select-Trac option and a 7'6" ST (if you can find one) is the winner for driveways. Failing that a Liberty with the same option and a 7'6" 22 series.

Or you could go crazy and swap a 242 T-case in to a Wrangler and a 22 series.

Basically the 242 full time transfer case is a huge advantage over the part time case for driveways once again IMO.


----------



## JeepTJ

The only problem with a Sno-Way on a Cherokee is Sno-Way stopped making the model that fits it. You would have to find one used or at a dealer that has some old stock. Since the OP is in Alaska, it may be more difficult. You could probably find a current mount for a Wrangler. I would shoot for an 2003? to 2006 LJ: (long, Unlimited TJ). They come with Dana 44s as a rear axle. Hence my screen name (JeepTJ) although I opted for a 1/3 the price 2000 Cherokee.payup 

Fran


----------



## festerw

^ that's why I said "If you can find one"


----------



## fireball

a 1947 cj2a comes to mind


----------



## theplowmeister

I have not used a full time 4X4 transfer case. in 22 years I have plowed over 20,000 driveways. I got no complaints with part time transfer case


----------



## oakvillerex

ok sorry for thread jacking but I have a 94 zj limited v8 full time 4WD(the little ladies) how would that stand up and also is that possible to put a t-case with a 2WD option in the truck for the summer time


----------



## theplowmeister

Dont know how well it will stand up. you can change the T case all it takes is a t case probably a couple of drive shafts and maybe some linkage. or payup


----------



## oakvillerex

ok now i'm hoping that you know of a writeup somewhere on the interweb i've looked but i don't know the codes for the t cases


----------



## MikeRi24

my friend has a 94ZJ 5.2 Limmited. we did the t-case swap on his. if you can find a select-trac out of another ZJ, and can get the driveshafts with it, great. if not, you can take one out of just about any other Jeep that has it you will just need to get some custom made driveshafts for it.


----------



## oakvillerex

what about linkages and the sort i want to leave the interior as mint as possible seeing as it is the little ladies truck an she would have my hide for it, so i guess what i'm asking is whould the console out of a laredo fit my limited?


----------



## tjthorson

oakvillerex;680461 said:


> what about linkages and the sort i want to leave the interior as mint as possible seeing as it is the little ladies truck an she would have my hide for it, so i guess what i'm asking is whould the console out of a laredo fit my limited?


How much plowing are we talking? From you and the OP?

if you are just doing driveways - just go with a Sno-Way 22 series with wireless remote and DP (downpressure) option...

Nice and light - easy on and off the jeep - and you can even remove the plow frame for summer (as I do).
With the wireless remote - there isnt any control boxes or wiring into the cab - just wires off the battery (easily removed in 5 minutes) and pigtails off the headlights.... Nice, easy and clean.....


----------



## magik235

Snowaway;677640 said:


> I am thinking about putting together a Jeep for next year to do my residential. I have no Jeep exp. What would be the best model to start with, what would need to be modified to do the job.
> 
> For a plow I was thinking a Sno-way 28V or Boss 7'6"V I would like to have the down pressure for back dragging. So lets hear some opinions, thanks


The link below provides useful information about factory options and upgrades.
http://www.jeeptech.com/

My current vehicle is a 1971 CJ5 with a 225CID odd-fire V6, HEI ignition, Heddman headers, 390 Holley 4 barrell, FlowKooler high capacity waterpump, 100 amp Proform alternator, Optima battery, T14 3 speed transmission, Dana 18 transfer case, Dana 44 rear axle and a Dana 27 in front. More pictures can be seen at http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2608975/1


----------



## 89MJComanche

oakvillerex;679696 said:


> ok sorry for thread jacking but I have a 94 zj limited v8 full time 4WD(the little ladies) how would that stand up and also is that possible to put a t-case with a 2WD option in the truck for the summer time


Transfer Case Swap is Possible and very easy.

If you plan to plow with a ZJ there are not many options. and budget for a repacement or rebuilt CRYCO tranny every single year as well. ZJ = POOP MOBILE!!

It would be better to just find a good old XJ for less than $1000 and use that to plow.


----------



## larry newman

I've been on both ends of the Wrangler spectrum:
The '89 had a 2 meter Western Standard plus a back box. This required a body lift, 33" tyres, Timbrens all around, rebuilt leaf springs, and welds would break all the time.

This reincarnation uses a liteweight 18" Sno-Way....so lite that no suspension mods, air bags, etc. are necessary...and it will plow twice as good as the other unit.

Really, tho, the question is to match the vehicle to the driveways...I'm in the city, with 7 feet between buildings sometimes...and multiple unit parking...full of cars to be avoided. Suburban drives, on the other hand are much more open, and a larger pickup type setup would fly through the work.

Your original question was what type of jeep to get...so you are fitting the truck to the work. The next step is to get thru the work as fast as possible...my 65 accounts represent about 8 hours work...less if there's minimal snow, more if there's 6"+.

This is all about making money...with more accounts [ more money] added in if you have the time. Plowmeister's cool country drive is certainly possible to do, but I wouldn't want to have to do ten of them...it would take forever in a Wrangler with a 6'-8" plow!


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

I was over in Newark, on albe drive and saw a new Jeep Wrangler Unlimited Rubicon. It was parked outside after hours, but had a Boss V 7'6" on it. Tires were swapped out for 235/80/17 Load E on OEM Wheels, Looked Like Timbrens & Airbags (can someone explain the need for both?) IIRC they Have Dana 44s front and rear, and this thing was nice looking.

So I'm sure it could be done, but they spent some money to do it! I only wish we could get the Jeep J8 over here!!!


----------



## theplowmeister

The rubicon has a 4:1 transfercase the normall jeep has a 2.71:1 transfercase. that means plowing in low range will be about 30% slower than the reguler Jeep. The regular jeep is a PITA in low range, backing up is so sllllllllllllllloooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwww.

JMO


----------

